# Election quotes



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this one sums it up although it is from Stalin and not an Egyptian...



The people who cast the votes don't decide an election, the people who count the votes do


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

For the first time in history, 2 candidates for the run offs, and they're both winners!!! 

The whole elections' thing turned from being a step on the right direction for Egypt into another sad, EMBARRASSING fact that can be added to the very long _Only In Egypt_ list :frusty:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A politician thinks of the next election. A statesman, of the next generation.
James Freeman Clarke


----------

